# Yellowtail Damsel in Distress!!



## Keith Hotchkiss

I went and bought my first fish last night, a yellowtail damsel and were told hey were great beginner fish because they are so hardy. So i brought it home and acclimated him by pouring half his water out and then adding the same amount back in from the tank I did that twice. 








Picture of him last night.
So I went to sleep and shut the light off and when i awoke this is what he looked like.
















Pictures of him the next morning.
PLEASE HELP
PH 8.4
Ammonia 0ppm
Nirite 0ppm
Nitrate 0ppm
SG 1.024
Temp 79 F


----------



## Pasfur

Looks fine to me.

Many saltwater fish will fade their color dramatically at night time, and the Yellowtail Blue Damsel is one of them. They almost look white in color when you first turn on the light. I don't see anything to worry about yet.

Now, there is a bigger issue. You should seek to eliminate all possible forms of stress on your fish. This includes drastic light changes. I would suggest that you put your light on a timer and have the lights turn on after natural daylight has gradually lightened the room. Additionally, you should have a nightlight somewhere in the room, so that the aquarium never experiences total darkness. If you do these things, then the fish will not loose their color so dramatically at night.

Some lighting systems today come with moon bulbs, which are very small pinpoints of lights that cast a very gentle shade of blue onto the aquarium at night. I have these on my compact florescent unit, and it really makes for interesting night time observation.


----------



## Pasfur

Its been about 48 hours now, have you tested for ammonia? At this point your cycle should be under way. Have you seen any further symptoms of stress on the Damsel?


----------



## ymh1253

I've never seen a YT demsel go that white before unless it was on it's way out from Ich...you said it's your first fish..How long has the tank been cycleing?.. when you accl him did you add the water slowly?Even so I can't see that killing it..But i would check your water parimetres and make sure your tank is good and cycled.When you bought your fish did you notice any white spots on it?..might possible be Ich!


----------

